# How long do I hand water for?



## deadkndys (Jan 30, 2016)

So I am a first time hydro grower and was wondering if I still hand water after my roots are in the water? Or can I let the rockwool dry out?


----------



## sopappy (Jan 31, 2016)

Fun watching those roots start to fall through the bottom, same thrill as seeing a seedling's neck 
I stop, well, phase out; there's two kinds of roots. Even the submerged ones like the nute change.<br/>
Great question, I hope I'm right, it's still early in the thread.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 31, 2016)

once the roots reach the water  you can stop watering from top


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 1, 2016)

You must be in DWC. I would judge it by the amount of moisture that is getting and staying in the Rockwool cubes(if they are the bigger cubes). I wouldn't let them dry out as you have feeder roots in the cube which are important to nutrient uptake. If your water level is high enough though and you have sufficient bubbling action going on then the cubes should be getting splashed from below enough to keep the cube moist for the roots.


----------



## Stranger (Feb 17, 2016)

Once the roots are in the water you can stop hand watering. Do you have an airstone or two in your bucket? I like to keep the bottom of the net pot or container touching the top of the water, even in a bit. It keeps out an air gap and you won't get corded roots. IMHO  I use a drip system with my RDWC as well so I don't have to hand water, pretty easy to set up. If you are just using a bucket you can use one of the Waterfarm drip set-ups  ($15 and not afraid to drill) that just uses an air pump for a self contained system in one bucket. The air pump can run to the stone(s) and drip module!

I would add like Hush said don't let the rock dry out if it's a big cube, but like I said if you leave it in the water a little it will help to keep the roots wet. The roots are going to pull up water by capillary action and you should be fine. I would add drippers next grow, I leave mine on throughout the grow. ...and if you're uncertain you aren't hurting anything by hand watering them right to the end!



deadkndys said:


> So I am a first time hydro grower and was wondering if I still hand water after my roots are in the water? Or can I let the rockwool dry out?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2016)

I never hand water.  I let my clones get nice root growth before I put them into DWC.  When I transplant into the net cups, I put the rapid rooters, rockwool or whatever on the bottom of the net pot and then keep the water level almost even with the bottom of the net cup.  If you have good bubbles, the rockwool will stay hydrated enough so that it does not dry out.  As the roots grow into the nute solution, I lower the water level.


----------

